# Do you breed?



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just like the title says. Curious to see how many people we've got here that are breeding these dogs. If you answer "yes" and would like to explain the rationale behind your breeding program, feel free to post a reply as well. But I just want to get a feel right now for the percentage of breeders (of any type) that populate GPB.

Question is intended to apply only to Pit Bulls, so if you breed Chihuahuas and just keep a Pit Bull on the side, you don't have to answer.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Never have. My father tried breeding our old Dibo line one but we were ill equipped novices and our dog wanted nothing more than to kill the female. All our females were fixed after their first cycle. We never fought our dogs ever, although a couple curr's made the mistake of starting a few fights, which were over before we could even get to our dogs.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

not a breeder by any means, i have two fixed males and one of which i have started refering to as a bullymutt 
But i think this could be an interesting thread :thumbsup:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I breed very few litters and have a breeding I will due this fall. I plan on keeping the whole litter till they are old enough for me to tell what their working ability will be. I do not breed for the general public or to have my name out there I just want great APBT's true to APBT characteristics and conformation will follow function. Meaning I am not breeding for the show ring or a particular sport, I am breeding a great bulldog that will exceed in what ever I want to do with them. I am trying something new with an out-cross and I can't wait to see what the new breeding will bring. If it turns out well, I will keep the combo for the future. 

Those who know my Kennel know I do have a few dogs that are great conformation dogs and will be bred. They will not be my breedings they are Caragan Kennel breedings and co-owned with my kennel.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Of course i breed...Right out of my backyard!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Of course i breed...Right out of my backyard!


LMAO:rofl:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Never have, never will.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> I breed very few litters and have a breeding I will due this fall. I plan on keeping the whole litter till they are old enough for me to tell what their working ability will be.


Just a quick observation on your brindle male "ruckus".
I really like that dogs looks,he reminds me of my dog mongo pictured here.








Hes 85 pounds on the chain.[although he's never been on a chain a day in his "life",not that theres anything wrong with that,but he's a house dog.
Anywho,good luck on the future breedings,especialy with that boy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ruckus is great dog and really his line does not throw big dogs. His dam is 55 and sire 65 and most of his litter mates stayed in the 55-60 range. His pedigree goes back to some Zebo on the top and carver on the bottom.
I do not own him (I sold him to a guy in AZ but I have access to him) but because he was from my first breeding I may consider a pup if he ever gets bred. He is out of my favorite dog I ever owned, Kaos. Talk about great Schutzhund dogs..... 
I prefer my smaller game dogs now. Thanks for the complaint that boy is just a beast, and all natural and a freak of nature!

Mongo does look like him, this is him with his littermate Onyx (the black bitch), and his dam Vixen (fawn) I think he was 80lbs here.
This is when as a breeder you sit and scratch your head..... what the hell happened there? lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

zebo,that was one hell of a dog,reading up on his history is a very interesting to say the least.Again good luck on future breedings with him.
"Ruckus" is very big for a game bred dog is he game bred?or a out cross to game breedings?
I personally like the big game dogs,theres been a few & its never good to breed for size when selecting for performance,but when you do get a big,game bred dog that performs like mayday or alligator it is impressive...to me at least.
Oh after a second glance at your post i realize you sold him,i thought it said on your kennel page he was being bred this year,the boy looks like a terror,especialy if used in sch,curious if he has that famous "zebo" temperament when concerned with other humans,i figure not or he wouldn't be alive,ha!But if he did with proper obedience training it may be beneficial,to me at least.
Keith.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

i am breeding now. i will post my reason for what i am going for and why. i am breeding bullies. i never wanted to be a breeder but my two are rare in disposition and perfect for a foundation that would lay the ground work for a line created for the sole purpose of being a pet and a true guard dog. i was not only seeking a beautiful dog, but also a pit who will guard like a rott, be calm, and eventually not dog aggressive. i know some will hate me for that but never fear, my first liter dropped and i kept one male. he is double the size of the rest, fat as hell, not dominate thus far, and calm as any i have seen. perfect to keep and hopefully be a stud in my lifelong hobby of creating the biggest, most beautiful, nondeformed, family dogs around my neck off the woods. they will be shown at the bully shows and they will be registered american bullies in due time.. i do not claim to be a apbt breeder however my dogs are purple ribbon ukc registered apbt as will all my future breedings. ten years i worked as a groomer, scissoref for akc handlers, and owned gaming lines as well as bullies. i have worked with trainers from abroad and supervised dogs in packs of over 100. i have worked for vets, boarding facilities, you name it. i have fostered pits and brought them back to life after enduring hell. i have one now for a single dog home who is beautiful and loving despite the scares on his face. i never planned on starting a kennel, but i felt i was in a rare position. my newest two were unlike anything i have ever seen and everything i had ever dreamed of in a dog. it was a difficult decision but i decided breeding them was something worth doing as well as something i enjoy doing. i was qualified and able long before i began. so here is my foreword, it's nowhere near finished. i am building a website as we speak. my new pups are unbelievable. they were a result of doing my homework, patience, and knowledge from experience. i will never stray from this policy. so get ready for the haters to try and lay into me for this...

(nonyabusiness) Kennels is a small kennel based out of Atlanta, Georgia. First and foremost we are not breeding dogs for any illegal purposes. Our priority is creating the ultimate, large, BEAUTIFUL Bully, with a solid temperament. We strive to create dogs with solid conformations. We want muscle mass, thick bones, and proportionate paws. We want a big front, and a low back end. Big heads are mandatory. We will always be highly selective in our breeding process and will spare no expense to create our ideal bully. We aren't breeding dogs with exaggerated or deformed features. We do not breed naturally dog aggressive Pitbulls. However, we do not guarantee our pets won't manifest this trait at this point even with proper socialization. We aren't breeding in other breeds. We only breed Purple Ribbon UKC registered Pitbulls. Over time we feel confident we will reach our ultimate goal. We believe our foundation to be a perfect beginning. We have worked closely with most every breed of dog on a large scale for over a decade and feel our ideal is informed and best for most families in modern day society. We believe our foundation to have the exact traits we desire in a dog that suits our families needs, as a pet. We believe our dogs to be rare. Our dogs are calm, and beyond tolerant of our children, great with all animals, and extremely protective. They are highly in tune with their surroundings and know the difference between a baby hitting them on the head, and a serious threat. They don't get annoyed with ruff play or tugging. Furthermore these noble creatures, will defend their family to the end in the face of danger. Their pups will no doubt bring joy to others' lives, like they have our own. In short we are not here to mass produce, we are here for the betterment of the breed. Our pups are in high demand and will go to screened and proper homes only. If that isn't you, then do not bother. 
Who I'd like to meet:
People interested in quality, with good homes, and lots of land! Those who only want to adopt! We do place foster Pits so if you are interested in saving a life and giving a good dog a home, feel free to inquire.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh lord have mercy!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cane76 said:


> Of course i breed...Right out of my backyard!


of coarse, us back yard bully breeders got to stick together. im breeding my pit/lab to my friends unpapered apbt, were going to make a killing off that because the pups will be so cute. and plus we will save money because we wont have them health tested or to go see a vet. i think its worth it. :flush: :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cane76 said:


> zebo,that was one hell of a dog,reading up on his history is a very interesting to say the least.Again good luck on future breedings with him.
> "Ruckus" is very big for a game bred dog is he game bred?or a out cross to game breedings?
> I personally like the big game dogs,theres been a few & its never good to breed for size when selecting for performance,but when you do get a big,game bred dog that performs like mayday or alligator it is impressive...to me at least.
> Oh after a second glance at your post i realize you sold him,i thought it said on your kennel page he was being bred this year,the boy looks like a terror,especialy if used in sch,curious if he has that famous "zebo" temperament when concerned with other humans,i figure not or he wouldn't be alive,ha!But if he did with proper obedience training it may be beneficial,to me at least.
> Keith.


Ruckus is game bred starting in the second generation on both peds. Like I said he is a beast and because of that I do believe that large dogs can be thrown. The guy who has him now did breed Ruckus to a 50lb bitch and had a normal litter of all 50's. His size is truly a genetic freak but WOW what a great working dog in WP and SCH. His Sire who come from Debo lines can be dangerous to people if you do not belong on my property. He is one of the few dogs I have that has no problem guarding the house. Now I do not want to bred for this and that is why I do not have intact off spring besides Ruckus, but I would like a pup from my old blood. He is not HA but is a guardian. Since I could breed him or have a pup from him when he is bred, he is on my website as an available stud. I do not offer stud services on my dogs, I am greedy! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> i am breeding now. i will post my reason for what i am going for and why. i am breeding bullies. i never wanted to be a breeder but my two are rare in disposition and perfect for a foundation that would lay the ground work for a line created for the sole purpose of being a pet and a true guard dog. i was not only seeking a beautiful dog, but also a pit who will guard like a rott, be calm, and eventually not dog aggressive. i know some will hate me for that but never fear, my first liter dropped and i kept one male. he is double the size of the rest, fat as hell, not dominate thus far, and calm as any i have seen. perfect to keep and hopefully be a stud in my lifelong hobby of creating the biggest, most beautiful, nondeformed, family dogs around my neck off the woods. they will be shown at the bully shows and they will be registered american bullies in due time.. i do not claim to be a apbt breeder however my dogs are purple ribbon ukc registered apbt as will all my future breedings. ten years i worked as a groomer, scissoref for akc handlers, and owned gaming lines as well as bullies. i have worked with trainers from abroad and supervised dogs in packs of over 100. i have worked for vets, boarding facilities, you name it. i have fostered pits and brought them back to life after enduring hell. i have one now for a single dog home who is beautiful and loving despite the scares on his face. i never planned on starting a kennel, but i felt i was in a rare position. my newest two were unlike anything i have ever seen and everything i had ever dreamed of in a dog. it was a difficult decision but i decided breeding them was something worth doing as well as something i enjoy doing. i was qualified and able long before i began. so here is my foreword, it's nowhere near finished. i am building a website as we speak. my new pups are unbelievable. they were a result of doing my homework, patience, and knowledge from experience. i will never stray from this policy. so get ready for the haters to try and lay into me for this...
> 
> (nonyabusiness) Kennels is a small kennel based out of Atlanta, Georgia. First and foremost we are not breeding dogs for any illegal purposes. Our priority is creating the ultimate, large, BEAUTIFUL Bully, with a solid temperament. We strive to create dogs with solid conformations. We want muscle mass, thick bones, and proportionate paws. We want a big front, and a low back end. Big heads are mandatory. We will always be highly selective in our breeding process and will spare no expense to create our ideal bully. We aren't breeding dogs with exaggerated or deformed features. We do not breed naturally dog aggressive Pitbulls. However, we do not guarantee our pets won't manifest this trait at this point even with proper socialization. We aren't breeding in other breeds. We only breed Purple Ribbon UKC registered Pitbulls. Over time we feel confident we will reach our ultimate goal. We believe our foundation to be a perfect beginning. We have worked closely with most every breed of dog on a large scale for over a decade and feel our ideal is informed and best for most families in modern day society. We believe our foundation to have the exact traits we desire in a dog that suits our families needs, as a pet. We believe our dogs to be rare. Our dogs are calm, and beyond tolerant of our children, great with all animals, and extremely protective. They are highly in tune with their surroundings and know the difference between a baby hitting them on the head, and a serious threat. They don't get annoyed with ruff play or tugging. Furthermore these noble creatures, will defend their family to the end in the face of danger. Their pups will no doubt bring joy to others' lives, like they have our own. In short we are not here to mass produce, we are here for the betterment of the breed. Our pups are in high demand and will go to screened and proper homes only. If that isn't you, then do not bother.
> Who I'd like to meet:
> People interested in quality, with good homes, and lots of land! Those who only want to adopt! We do place foster Pits so if you are interested in saving a life and giving a good dog a home, feel free to inquire.


the purple ribbon plot again eh?? :flush:

I don't wanna say anything on this one.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I would love to answer this question, but I'm not exactly sure how to. I was bound to having this litter with Pork Chop, but I really don't want to go down that road of sleeplessness for over a month ever again. So help me out you guys... Am I a breeder or not? I have no intentions of breeding these puppies as of yet... i will make my decision on it when they're around a year old and they show me how their general health is as well as how they preform in the show ring... I'm actually starting to lean towards agility with Pig.. wouldn't that be a sight!? An Am bully runnin the course! When I was younger I did at home agility with my collie and I really enjoyed it... I'm 100% sure that this is Pigs' kniche. After I am satisfied with their general health and their performance I'm definately getting the hips/elbows xrays and heart tested... even if I don't breed them.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Well, I would love to answer this question, but I'm not exactly sure how to. I was bound to having this litter with Pork Chop, but I really don't want to go down that road of sleeplessness for over a month ever again. So help me out you guys... Am I a breeder or not? I have no intentions of breeding these puppies as of yet... i will make my decision on it when they're around a year old and they show me how their general health is as well as how they preform in the show ring... I'm actually starting to lean towards agility with Pig.. wouldn't that be a sight!? An Am bully runnin the course! When I was younger I did at home agility with my collie and I really enjoyed it... I'm 100% sure that this is Pigs' kniche. After I am satisfied with their general health and their performance I'm definately getting the hips/elbows xrays and heart tested... even if I don't breed them.


I don't see you as a breeder, but if you became one I would respect it. You are in it for the breed and nothing else, and you have a lot of knowledge...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks so much staffy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Just like the title says. Curious to see how many people we've got here that are breeding these dogs. If you answer "yes" and would like to explain the rationale behind your breeding program, feel free to post a reply as well. But I just want to get a feel right now for the percentage of breeders (of any type) that populate GPB.
> 
> Question is intended to apply only to Pit Bulls, so if you breed Chihuahuas and just keep a Pit Bull on the side, you don't have to answer.


WONDERFUL POST!!!! THANKS BAHA!!


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Both litters that I have had I didn't mean to. The first was an accidental breeding and the second litter happened when I got a pregnant female that nobody knew was pregnant. I plan to have a few litters in the future once the dogs are older and health tested. I ended up with a great dog out of the second litter(River) which I hope will do well in the show ring.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Well, I would love to answer this question, but I'm not exactly sure how to. I was bound to having this litter with Pork Chop, but I really don't want to go down that road of sleeplessness for over a month ever again. So help me out you guys... Am I a breeder or not? I have no intentions of breeding these puppies as of yet... i will make my decision on it when they're around a year old and they show me how their general health is as well as how they preform in the show ring... I'm actually starting to lean towards agility with Pig.. wouldn't that be a sight!? An Am bully runnin the course! When I was younger I did at home agility with my collie and I really enjoyed it... I'm 100% sure that this is Pigs' kniche. After I am satisfied with their general health and their performance I'm definately getting the hips/elbows xrays and heart tested... even if I don't breed them.


I don't think you fit the category as a breeder since you have had 1 litter, maybe a hobbyist? Maybe you are on to something with your dogs and you may end up breeding in the future. If you do I know you will be a great one
I would love to see Pig do Agility!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I don't think you fit the category as a breeder since you have had 1 litter, maybe a hobbyist? Maybe you are on to something with your dogs and you may end up breeding in the future. If you do I know you will be a great one
> I would love to see Pig do Agility!!


you expressed what i was feeling in better words

i guess i need to invest in a thesaurus. I'm smart as can be, just come off like im rambling! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks lisa


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> the purple ribbon plot again eh?? :flush:
> *I don't wanna say anything on this one.*


I do but i wont.
As for me,the only time i would breed is if i had a pure performance dog,and I'd prefer it to be what many would consider a ugly dog,like the many i truly love in this history[alligator,homer,barracuda]which i consider beautiful and rustic but not confirmation champs,no way.a
And if that was to happen I'd find someone with similar quality's and produce a litter purely for sporting ventures,and I'd cull hard,it would be my Honor to do so when so many don't,it really is of the utmost importance to me,and by cull I'm mean neuter or remove from this earth.
It puzzles me as to why so many want to have there own yard and be the next big thing in this breed or concerning this type,it must be a status thing.
I can see if somebody wanted to create a line of "WORKING" American bully's[which hasn't been done yet],i believe that would be a noble idea,but to think about somebody wanting to create a bully that is a beauty queen plus a "ultimate guardian" just leaves me thinking that the person who makes such statements dosent fully grasp the concept of what it takes to create a true working guardian where form and function run hand in hand and traits such as wide chests and massive heads hinder a dogs guardian ability,i mean temperament for such work has to be selected for first and foremost over aesthetic and barrel chested dogs with massive heads can't stop intruders due to there disproportionate size,i mean what good is a guardian if the perp can out run/maneuver the dog?
Food for thought for any prospective breeder with this certain pipe dream.
Then again any dog will alert,and if this is your idea of a real guard dog have at it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cane76 said:


> I do but i wont.
> As for me,the only time i would breed is if i had a pure performance dog,and I'd prefer it to be what many would consider a ugly dog,like the many i truly love in this history[alligator,homer,barracuda]which i consider beautiful and rustic but not confirmation champs,no way.a
> And if that was to happen I'd find someone with similar quality's and produce a litter purely for sporting ventures,and I'd cull hard,it would be my Honor to do so when so many don't,it really is of the utmost importance to me,and by cull I'm mean neuter or remove from this earth.
> It puzzles me as to why so many want to have there own yard and be the next big thing in this breed or concerning this type,it must be a status thing.
> ...


LMFAO... going to these bully shows I see so many of these dogs that my fat butt can out run and manuever and that is SAD!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cane76 said:


> I do but i wont.
> As for me,the only time i would breed is if i had a pure performance dog,and I'd prefer it to be what many would consider a ugly dog,like the many i truly love in this history[alligator,homer,barracuda]which i consider beautiful and rustic but not confirmation champs,no way.a
> And if that was to happen I'd find someone with similar quality's and produce a litter purely for sporting ventures,and I'd cull hard,it would be my Honor to do so when so many don't,it really is of the utmost importance to me,and by cull I'm mean neuter or remove from this earth.
> It puzzles me as to why so many want to have there own yard and be the next big thing in this breed or concerning this type,it must be a status thing.
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:

Actually man it makes me laugh when I hear anyone stating that they have or want a pitbull as a guard dog. You say schutzund and they say "huh?"

People get pitbulls for the dumbest reasons sometimes, and then they breed for even dumber reasons..

I like how you stated that form and function run hand in hand. Enough said.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I went to American bully show in my home town,theres a semi large breeder of am bully's here,and i swear there was a neo mastiff pitbull type cross registered as a ukc American pitbull terrier,i said that dog is part neapolitian mastiff/and he told me thats little loc out of blue hifey or something,i mean the dog had no reason for living,poor fella.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

no i do not breed and i honestly dont know if i ever will. if i ever did, it would be a must to have enough space to keep the whole litter as i dont believe you can predict a dogs potential at such a young age though their are the exceptions. i have always been fascinated by genetics and its probabilities!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

los44 said:


> no i do not breed and i honestly dont know if i ever will. if i ever did, it would be a must to have enough space to keep the whole litter as i dont believe you can predict a dogs potential at such a young age though their are the exceptions. i have always been fascinated by genetics and its probabilities!


nice me too


----------



## florida bull (Jul 5, 2009)

Well i am not a kennel. I have owned pits for the past 10 years. Got into the bred after taking two from local animal control that were to be put down. Bought first papered dog from breeder in 2004. Have bred 3 litters since. Currently own 4 pits. All are inside/outside dogs. Other than a leash or training lead, non have ever been chained up. The hardest part of breeding to me was wanting to keep all the pups.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I had voted yesterday but was to lazy to post lol....

Yes I breed. Not often, not even yearly. I currently have one female who is starting to age on me and so she has been bred once for me to get a pup from her for what I want to compete in for the future. We actually ended up with 2 females out of this litter tho that have been kept. 

Since I breed so vary rarely all pups are usually reserved, but anything that doesn't get placed in the PERFECT home stays here. 


This was her only intended litter however last year after running into a friend with her stud at the dog show we did some talking and have decided to do a litter out of my female and her male after he finishes his WP and CH titles this month. That breeding will be later this year and be my last breeding for about 3 years.

When I breed my goals are VERY simple. I like a dog that is as close to conformationally correct as I can get, with the desire to work and have a duty. Another goal that is in my specific program is producing dogs that do well with animals, such as live stock. It is my goal to produce a more "usable" dog. A dog that can actually work in todays world not just pull a weight cart. The majority of pups I have produced live on ranches/farms. They live and work with animals such as Horses, Cattle, Chickens, ect... 

The up and coming pups I have ( and will have) are going to be the future of my breeding program. Conformation showing and weight pull are sports we will for sure be competing in, however we have been looking into several other sports that I have recently become interested in.



I am sure I missed out on alot and will come back to add and edit several times lol. 



I would like to say tho that this is a great thread for not only seeing what percentage of breeders, non breeders, and people who want to breed are, but also a way to better know our members..


However if we do not like the response someone posts about why they breed I don't think we should start picking it apart, on other threads yes that what the threads are normally about.

With this thread if we start picking apart why certain people breed I feel it will make others not participate due to worry of being analyzed, and I would really like to see everyones true side on this subject. For those that do breed I would really like to see why they breed.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I never will for a lot of reasons. First and foremost because it's illegal to do it honestly.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I finally came back to vote and throw in my two cents. Voted on the "don't breed now, but want to" option. I don't know if any of my current dogs are what I will breed, but I would like to at some point do a nice breeding or two. Something respectable with all the bells and whistles. I plan on being in the breed for a long while yet, so there is lots of time for me to work out where I'd like to go with my ideas.


----------



## 2pitties' mom (Aug 5, 2008)

I have never bred any dogs I have owned so far. I have a approx 9 month old female that if the breeder chooses to at the appropriate age can do 1 breeding and then she will be spayed. That was part of the original agreement when we got her. Saying that- it's a BIG if!! The breeder will check her (and everything else) before we agree to the breeding. AND that is only depending on how she turns out in another 2 or so years!! Otherwise all my dogs get spayed/nuetered because I feel that people should rescue or adopt OR be an excellent encyclopedia full of the RIGHT info before doing so.
Sorry if I offended anyone; just trying to voice my opinion


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have bred a few litters, 3 in 4.5 years. We do not consider ourselves breeders. We do not breed for others, we breed for ourselves, something we are looking for, some goal.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never breed a dog in my life. I would like to at some time have some pups but I would have to get a different female as Vendetta is not papered. If in 6-10 yrs I do decided to do some breeding my bitch will have a ch in confirmation and weight pulling behind her name and all every health test out there.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have never breed a dog in my life. I would like to at some time have some pups but I would have to get a different female as Vendetta is not papered. If in 6-10 yrs I do decided to do some breeding my bitch will have a ch in confirmation and weight pulling behind her name and all every health test out there.


just the way it should be!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have never breed a dog in my life. I would like to at some time have some pups but I would have to get a different female as Vendetta is not papered. If in 6-10 yrs I do decided to do some breeding my bitch will have a ch in confirmation and weight pulling behind her name and all every health test out there.


Get your papered female and send me Vendetta. 

Here is my day dream....
As for me breeding. I know nothing about it. I would have to be an apprentice to a kennel for a long period of time and have some great experience from great people. And when I started my own kennel I would probably get a couple good adult dogs that were prospects, CH them out in everything they could do. Have a really great indoor outdoor kennel set up. And I would probably have to keep most of the first few litters unless they were placed with people I knew. So I would know that I could create a consistent line.

I had my female Helena spayed at 5 months. I never planned on breeding her. If I had, I had plenty of street thugs who would come up and ask... or ask how much money I wanted for her right then and there. I could have bred the tail off my dog and had a lot of money. But that is SICK! I can not imagine doing such a thing. And people freaked out when I said sorry she is spayed "omg why would you do that to such a beautiful dog"

Helena is sweet, good with kids, a good alert barker haha And very attractive, She is the most amazing dog I've ever owned but that is know reason to breed her.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

NO, I don't breed at all and I never plan on it. However I do co-own Apollo, so all I can do is try to champion him out before anything goes down. If anything goes down.

I have once considered becoming a breeder when I get older and have my own place, but I considered all of the responsibilities of doing so. IMO, if one is to be a breeder he/she has to have completly dedicated their life to the breed. Which means that the dogs would basically have to be the basis of your existence. And with direction I am going in right now with football, I don't think I would deserve to have the title as a true breeder when they are people that get out to several shows and wp events a month just to make sure that their dog is serving it's purpose.

In short I believe that breeding is much more than just taking to dogs with ceratain physical or tempermental traits and letting them lock. Honestly I also believe that it is more than just taking two dogs with ch titles and breeding them, because not every ch or maybe even grch dog deserves to be bred. It is more like creating a more cohesive bind betwenn the dogs of the past and the dogs of today, JMO.

I don't believe that I can accomplish this, so I see no reason for me to breed, ya feel me?:thumbsup:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lovethypitbull said:


> In short I believe that breeding is much more than just taking to dogs with ceratain physical or tempermental traits and letting them lock. Honestly I also believe that it is more than just taking two dogs with ch titles and breeding them, because not every ch or maybe even grch dog deserves to be bred. It is more like creating a more bind betwenn the dogs of the past and the dogs of today, JMO.
> 
> I don't believe that I can accomplish this, so I see no reason for me to breed, ya feel me?


HECK YEAH!!! :goodpost:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> Get your papered female and send me Vendetta.


Not on your life. She is a perfect dog papered or not I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Not on your life. She is a perfect dog papered or not I wouldn't trade her for anything.


oh snap...

yeah lets just all give up our dogs lol :hammer:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

nope.......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Not on your life. She is a perfect dog papered or not I wouldn't trade her for anything.


I was just teasing. But seriously she is gorgeous.:clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oh snap...
> 
> yeah lets just all give up our dogs lol :hammer:


I'll take that little one off your hands too. :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I'll take that little one off your hands too. :rofl:


Oh no. He bites. :rofl::rofl: My little HA buddy...

Just kidding guys, Chino's not HA. At all. in fact he's AOH (all over humans)


----------

